# Bitone.1 floor noise



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

So I thought I would finally stop avoiding this floor noise issue in my bitone.1 and see what I could do to resolve it. I have a steady hiss coming out of my bitone. I pulled the input RCAs and the noise remains. I pull the outputs off the bitone and my LRX amps go silent. So obviously the noise is being generated by the bitone. I have read like 50 pages of posts on this forum but no one that I have seen has directly responded to this problem. Lots of digital beep etc. anyone have any luck with this issue or do I need to sell this and buy something else? I hope that's not the case because I have 2 I would need to replace. 

Ryan


----------



## snapzoom (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had similar issues with a recently installed BitOne. When I initially installed it and did the level setup my car was deadly silent. Almost zero detectable noise. Then I changed the location of my amps, (properly grounded to common point) re-ran the level setup at a different volume and now I have noise, and it's not a unnoticeable amount of noise. It's loud. I did the setup with the HU volume only a few notches from max the second time because I realized using an Oscope that the factory HU never clips even at max volume. One would think that a higher input signal level would make the bitone have less noise but i'm suspicious that this was the problem and I want to re-run it back at the lower HU level. It's also possible that the outputs of the bitone are set to high and the "clip" detection is lighting up or amp gains are too high but i'm assuming you checked that stuff and know what's normal.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Turn the head unit down to 3/4 volume and setup.

Turn the amp gains all the way down and try a properly setup line driver between the bitone and amp.


----------



## snapzoom (Apr 5, 2013)

Why would you need a line driver in addition to the BitOne? I believe the Bitone's outputs are at least 4v.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

snapzoom said:


> Why would you need a line driver in addition to the BitOne? I believe the Bitone's outputs are at least 4v.


I think it is 4 volts total. Just giving recommendations on what may help out.


----------

